# Belkin USB Wireless Dongle

## Sigma Kappa

Hello,

this is my first post to the forum, so sorry if I do something wrong.

My specific question is: I have Gentoo installed 3.1-6 and trying to make Belkin f7d2102 n300 wireless adapter work on it.

The adapter in question seems to require rtl8192cu driver, which I also compiled as a module, but it was of no avail.

Then I installed ndiswrapper, installed the manufacturer's *.inf files with its help. Now issuing 

```
ndiswrapper -l
```

 outputs 

```
net8192cu : driver installed, device (050d:2103) present
```

 But issuing 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 or 

```
lspci
```

 does not somewhow say anything about the belkin card. 

```
lsusb
```

 does recognize 

```
"Belkin component"
```

 What should I do now? I'm new to Gentoo.

Thanks!

----------

## Gusar

That thing should work with the kernel rtl8192cu driver. If I were you, I'd try to get that working instead of playing with ndiswrapper.

Just a guess... did you install linux-firmware?

----------

## Sigma Kappa

Thanks for your reply. I did emerge linux-firmware just now, there were no errors at  least during emerge. Still no luck, modprobing rtl8192cu does load the module, but ifconfig yileds nothing of Belkin....

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Sigma Kappa,

Welcome to Gentoo.

You have a different wireless dongle to the one in the thread you posted in so your problem deserves its own thread.

ndiswrapper should be your backstop, native kernel dirvers are normally better.

Grepping the kernel source codes for your device ID, produces no relevant hits, so its unlikely ther is a kernel driver.

There may be an out of kernel driver though.

Several sites claim it needs the  Realtek RTL8192CU driver, which is worth a try.

Thats Realtek RTL8192CU/RTL8188CU USB Wireless Network Adapter in the kernel. MAke it <M> not <*>.

If its built in, it will fail to load the firmware.

It also needs firmware, which is not distributed with the kernel

You can get the firmware with 

```
emerge sys-kernel/linux-firmware
```

which will also install it in the right place.

When you load the kernel module, or plug the device in, it should appear in 

```
ifconfig -a
```

Setup is covered in the Gentoo handbook

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Sigma Kappa, 

You should see an new network interface in ifconfig -a.

It should be eother ethX or wlanY

IF its not shown, what does dmesg show ?

----------

## BillWho

It seems like you did everything right except for using  ndiswrapper. As a long shot here is anything recognized in that usb port?  Try udevadm monitor --udev and you should get output similar to this.

root@gentoo-ws490 linux # udevadm monitor --udev

monitor will print the received events for:

UDEV - the event which udev sends out after rule processing

UDEV  [1330906648.432669] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-8 (usb)

UDEV  [1330906648.432968] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-8/1-8:1.0 (usb)

UDEV  [1330906648.433804] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-8/1-8:1.0/ieee80211/phy1 (ieee80211)

UDEV  [1330906648.434028] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-8/1-8:1.0/leds/rt2800usb-phy1::radio (leds)

UDEV  [1330906648.434125] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-8/1-8:1.0/ieee80211/phy1/rfkill1 (rfkill)

UDEV  [1330906648.434361] change   /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-8/1-8:1.0/ieee80211/phy1/rfkill1 (rfkill)

UDEV  [1330906648.434487] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-8/1-8:1.0/leds/rt2800usb-phy1::quality (leds)

UDEV  [1330906648.434570] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-8/1-8:1.0/leds/rt2800usb-phy1::assoc (leds)

UDEV  [1330906648.444152] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-8/1-8:1.0/net/wlan0 (net)

UDEV  [1330906648.445091] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-8/1-8:1.0/net/wlan0/queues/rx-0 (queues)

UDEV  [1330906648.445120] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-8/1-8:1.0/net/wlan0/queues/tx-1 (queues)

UDEV  [1330906648.445136] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-8/1-8:1.0/net/wlan0/queues/tx-2 (queues)

UDEV  [1330906648.445151] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-8/1-8:1.0/net/wlan0/queues/tx-0 (queues)

UDEV  [1330906648.445280] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-8/1-8:1.0/net/wlan0/queues/tx-3 (queues)

Also use ifconfig -a when checking for wlan0. When I hot-plugged this device it didn't show with plain ifconcig. It won't connect yet, but it should show. 

Another thing is what are you using for the wireless manager, wicd, networkmanager or wpa_supplicant. I used wpa_supplicant as it was stated as the preferred.

One last thought here is there any files(s) that you might need from the cd or the manufacturers web site? I had to copy RT2870STA.dat to /etc/Wireless/RT2870STA/RT2870STA.dat. This threw me for a few hours when setting mine up the other day. I didn't thing it was necessary, but apparently it was the last piece of the puzzle. Once copied over restarting net.wlan0 it kicked right up. This is the one that I installed http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320040&Tpk=Asus%20USB-N13

Good Luck    :Wink: 

----------

## Sigma Kappa

```

[  118.740458] usb 1-4: default language 0x0409

[  118.741094] usb 1-4: udev 5, busnum 1, minor = 4

[  118.741100] usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=050d, idProduct=2103

[  118.741106] usb 1-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[  118.741112] usb 1-4: Product: Belkin Wireless Adapter

[  118.741116] usb 1-4: Manufacturer: Realtek

[  118.741120] usb 1-4: SerialNumber: 00e04c000001

[  118.741232] usb 1-4: usb_probe_device

[  118.741237] usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  118.741824] usb 1-4: adding 1-4:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[  118.741938] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'
```

Included only the relevant part of dmesg. RTL modules were indeed the <M> ones -- I have to modprobe them in order to see in lsmod. firmware was emerged successfully. udev just hangs -- not output at all. And ifconfig -a doesn't show the Belkin thing. All it shows is eth0 and wlan0, which are the network card and the native wlan card (now dead, that's another story).

Thanks again.

----------

## Gusar

Are you sure wlan0 is the dead native card? It could be if you still have modules for it, which would make me ask why?

And post the full dmesg. Not directly here, use pastebin.

----------

## Sigma Kappa

Yes, quite sure wlan0 is the dead card -- "ifconfig wlan0 up" yields "<...>due to RF-Kill", and we found out that the native wlan thing has burnt out.

Aha, so I need to recompile the kernel without the support for the native but now useless one? Makes perfect sense. I'll post the complete dmesg after

recompiling the kernel.

----------

## BillWho

 *Sigma Kappa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> ...

 

What you need to do is plug the dongle in or remove it and plug it back in to get output from udevadm.

As far as the modules loading,  /etc/init.d/net.lo will take care of that in the _load_modules() function.

Have you setup the symlink  for net.wlan0 or net.wlan1 if you already have a built in and added it to the default runlevel ? You can check /etc/runlevels/default or just enter rc-update.

----------

## Sigma Kappa

dmesg's output is here.  net.wlan0 is pointing to net.lo. Now I compiled the kernel without the dead card's Atheros drivers, now ifconfig -a doesn't show even that. udev's output: 

```
monitor will print the received events for:

UDEV - the event which udev sends out after rule processing

UDEV  [1330968238.108465] remove   /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.2/usb1/1-3/1-3:1.0 (usb)

UDEV  [1330968238.109331] remove   /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.2/usb1/1-3 (usb)

UDEV  [1330968243.047891] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.2/usb1/1-3 (usb)

UDEV  [1330968243.050022] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.2/usb1/1-3/1-3:1.0 (usb)
```

----------

## Gusar

Is that the full dmesg? After plugging in the device? It shows that the driver does not react at all.

Oh, I see it now. I checked for id 2103 in my kernel tree, but I have 3.3-rc here!

One idea. After you've loaded the module, run this as root:

```
echo -n "050d 2103" > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/rtl8192cu/new_id
```

If it doesn't work, you'll need to upgrade to the 3.3-rc kernel.

And something else... are you completely sure the Atheros card is dead and not just having it's radio turned off? That rf-kill message says exactly that - the radio is off.Last edited by Gusar on Mon Mar 05, 2012 5:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sigma Kappa

After issuing the echo thing the terminal doesn't even react to Ctrl+C  :Smile:  So do I go for upgrade? My kernel is 3.1-6.

----------

## Gusar

Yeah, upgrade to at least 3.2, then maybe the command will work. But with 3.3-rc6 it should work without any special commands.

And in case you didn't see it, I edited my previous post as you were writing your reply, added a question.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Sigma Kappa,

 *Sigma Kappa wrote:*   

> ifconfig wlan0 up" yields "<...>due to RF-Kill

 

Means that the wifi card radio transmitter is switched off - either by a hardware switch on your PC or by a software controlled switch.

If you want to investigate that, your need RF Kill Support in your kernel and the rfkill package. Oh, and you need your Atheros drivers again.

Your dmesg shows 

```
[  296.417323] usbcore: registered new interface driver rtl8192cu
```

and it looks like that was due to you modprobing the kernel module.

You have

```
 [    0.201044] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
```

which helps debug.  Plug in your USB wifi dongle then post the content of /proc/bus/usb/devices

This will show your entire USB device tree.

Plugging in the dongle should also be shown in dmesg as the USB system reacta to the event, something like 

```
[ 3259.192087] usb 2-4: new high speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

[ 3259.668103] usb 2-4: reset high speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

[ 3260.130726] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

[ 3260.131094] Registered led device: rt73usb-phy0::radio

[ 3260.131129] Registered led device: rt73usb-phy0::assoc

[ 3260.131162] Registered led device: rt73usb-phy0::quality

[ 3260.132294] usbcore: registered new interface driver rt73usb

[ 3260.248282] udevd[2813]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlan1
```

Thats a different device to your own but te USB subsystem goes through the same steps.

Your device will eventually show up as wlan1, not wlan0 too as the system will remember the dead device by its MAC address.

You either need to fix that by deleting the entry from /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules or live with it and create a /etc/init.d/net.wlan1 symlink.

----------

## Sigma Kappa

As the the native card: we checked it with Ubuntu live CD, and it didn't react to that. The button is showing red, on it was working it would show blue. So not sure about some internal thing flipped off... As to the kernel update, mine was gentoo-sources, have to go for git-sources-3.3_rc6 it seems.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Sigma Kappa,

What about the other stuff I asked for?

gentoo-sources should be fine.

----------

## Sigma Kappa

As to the rfkill package, I remember doing that, the result was "hard blocked" or something... Now the USB dongle: /proc/usb/bus/devices, and dmesg's output.

gentoo-sources: issuing eselect ernel list shows only gentoo-3.1-6, not 3.3.

I also did 

```
ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan1, rc-update add net.wlan1 default
```

Last edited by Sigma Kappa on Mon Mar 05, 2012 7:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gusar

 *Sigma Kappa wrote:*   

> As to the rfkill package, I remember doing that, the result was "hard blocked" or something...

 

Yep, that means exactly what it says - hard blocked. The laptop must have a physical switch or a keyboard combination for the wifi. Flick that, check again with "rfkill list".

For the Belkin dongle, you'll need to upgrade the kernel, there's no other way. If eselect doesn't work, just manually adjust the /usr/src/linux symlink to point to the 3.3-rc6 source.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Sigma Kappa,

Your USB dongle as connected, shares an EHCI root hub with your webcam.

Your webcam and the usb dongle both need 500mA each but the root hub is only allowed to provide 500mA total.

It may well have shut down because of the overcurrent condition.

The overcurrent condition may reset if you unplug both devices or it may take a power off cycle.

Try again without your webcam connected or split your devices between the two EHCI root hubs.

If you want to see exactly what I'm looking at 

```
emerge usbview
```

```
Belkin Wireless Adapter

Manufacturer: Realtek

...

   MaxPower Needed: 500mA

hp webcam

Manufacturer: KYE Systems

...

   MaxPower Needed: 500mA
```

Note a few netbooks/laptops do not implement overload protection on their USB ports.

----------

## Sigma Kappa

Honestly and truly hp webcam is built-in, so it is not using USB port. And yes, I tried usbview and it shows hp webcam and Belkin in Red. Now how to switch the webcam off? EHCI thing doesn't ring a bell, sorry... And one more thing: how do I point to 3.3_rc6?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Sigma Kappa,

The HP Webcam is using USB - even if its internal and its on one of your USB EHCI root hubs.

The red means that no loaded driver has claimed the device but as I say, that may be because of the overcurrent condition.

Try each USB port in turn and see if you can separate the dongle and webcam. If not, its very likely that your system does not follow the USB standard for supplying power to peripherial devices.

To point to 3.3_rc6 go into the /usr/src directory.

Remove the linux symbolic link

Make a new link with 

```
ln -s <real_name> linux
```

where <real_name> is the name of the directory holding 3.3_rc6

----------

## Gusar

 *Sigma Kappa wrote:*   

> Honestly and truly hp webcam is built-in, so it is not using USB port.

 

It is. Even built-in devices are connected to a bus. They have to be, how else are they going to communicate to the rest of the machine. The webcam is usually connected to the usb bus.

 *Sigma Kappa wrote:*   

> how do I point to 3.3_rc6?

 

Symlink creation is one of the basics of using the commandline. It's something you should figure out on your own. In general it's

```
ln -s target name
```

where "target" is what you want the symlink to point to and "name" is the name of the symlink. In this case, you need a "linux -> linux-3.3-rc6" symlink.

----------

## Sigma Kappa

Thank you, fellows. About symlink my actual question was where do I get the *full* name of 3.3_rc6 in the first place, because all the how-tos work on gentoo-source  :Smile:  And I seemed to have succeeded to separate the two: now only the webcam is red, but no wifi still... So the next recursion level  is to upgrade the kernel... OK, will go for it.

----------

## BillWho

equery l -p sys-kernel/git-sources or eix sys-kernel/git-sources will show you the list of available sources. Since you're interested in 3.3_rc6 simply emerge  sys-kernel/git-sources and you'll get the latest which is 3.3_rc6

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Sigma Kappa,

```
cd /usr/src

ls
```

3.3_rc6 will have 3.3_rc6 in its name.  Almost like

```
$ ls

linux               linux-3.1.4-gentoo  linux-3.2.2-gentoo  linux-3.3-rc5

linux-3.1.0-gentoo  linux-3.1.5-gentoo  linux-3.2.6-gentoo
```

OK, I have -rc5.

----------

## Sigma Kappa

Issuing equery l -p sys-kernel/git-sources yielded 3.2_rc7 as the latest.. There were no 3.3 at all. So I installed 3.2_rc7, and it seems I have to got for 3.3_rc6 anyway.

----------

## BillWho

I think you'll have to set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" or ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" for 64 bit in /etc/make.conf  then try emerge --sync  then equery l -p sys-kernel/git-sources again

gentoo src # equery l -p sys-kernel/git-sources

 * Searching for git-sources in sys-kernel ...

[-P-] [  ] sys-kernel/git-sources-3.3_rc1:3.3_rc1

[-P-] [  ] sys-kernel/git-sources-3.3_rc2:3.3_rc2

[-P-] [  ] sys-kernel/git-sources-3.3_rc3:3.3_rc3

[-P-] [  ] sys-kernel/git-sources-3.3_rc4:3.3_rc4

[-P-] [  ] sys-kernel/git-sources-3.3_rc5:3.3_rc5

[IP-] [  ] sys-kernel/git-sources-3.3_rc6:3.3_rc6

gentoo src # uname -r

3.3.0-rc6

I get the same results on a x86_64 and a i686 installation.

Also, while you're emerging emerge eix. The next time you sync use eix-sync. It will also assist with searching for packages. The output will be:

gentoo src # eix sys-kernel/git-sources

[I] sys-kernel/git-sources

     Available versions:  

	(3.3_rc1)	(~)3.3_rc1!b!s

	(3.3_rc2)	(~)3.3_rc2!b!s

	(3.3_rc3)	(~)3.3_rc3!b!s

	(3.3_rc4)	(~)3.3_rc4!b!s

	(3.3_rc5)	(~)3.3_rc5!b!s

	(3.3_rc6)	(~)3.3_rc6!b!s

	{build symlink}

     Installed versions:  3.3_rc6(3.3_rc6)!b!s(20:28:00 03/05/12)(-build -symlink)

     Homepage:            http://www.kernel.org

     Description:         The very latest -git version of the Linux kernel

----------

## Sigma Kappa

First success. Now with git-sources-3.3_rc6 Belkin's blue light is on, but: it fails to authenticate with the network, although it sees every wireless around... Should I unemerge (btw how?) the ndiswrapper?

----------

## Gusar

You'll need to provide more info. What kind of network are you connecting to, what are you using to connect, have you tried connecting manually on the commandline and what was the output of those commands...

----------

## BillWho

Sigma Kappa,

Congratulations for getting the the dongle lit   :Very Happy: 

I don't know what you're using for the connection manager as you never responded to that question. I'm using wpa_supplicant as it was the preferred method according to gentoo's documentation. 

I followed the instructions located here http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

Here's my configuration file if it helps:

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel    <- this may vary with your setup - I'm in the wheel group

update_config=1

network={

ssid="home-network"

psk="itsasecret"

proto=RSN

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

pairwise=TKIP

auth_alg=OPEN

priority=5

id_str="gentoo"

}

The router is setup as wpa2 personal - tkip . Other packages you might need are sys-apps/iproute2 net-misc/iputils sys-apps/ifplugd. Also you might have to set set rc_depend_strict="NO" in /etc/rc.conf. 

Additionally don't forget /etc/conf.d/net. I use static IP for my setup.

metric_wlan0="0"

metric_eth0="1"

sleep_scan_wlan0="6"

#

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

wpa_timeout_wlan0=60

config_wlan0="192.168.1.101/24 brd 192.168.1.255"

routes_wlan0="default via 192.168.1.1"

I hope this finally gets it going for you - cross your fingers   :Wink: 

----------

## Sigma Kappa

Thanks fellows. Yes BillWho, I do remember your request: I'm using NetworkManager. Let me try out your way of doing it.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Sigma Kappa,

Don't allow NetworkManager to start.  Take it out of the defualt runlevel until you can get the network up.

dmesg provides a lot of useful information too.

When you need help, put dmesg on a pastebin and tell us the link.

----------

## Sigma Kappa

dmesg's output, one thing worries me here: "renamed network interface wlan0 to wlan1" and "wlan1: link is not ready". I remember your words about "The system will remember wlan0 by MAC anyways", so do I need to recompile the kernel with Atheros (the supposedly dead card's driver)...

I think I need to "unemerge" NetworkManager at all, then.

----------

## BillWho

 *Quote:*   

> link is not ready

 

I think it just didn't establish a link to your router. 

check ifconfig and lsmod for the modules. If they were loaded i.e. not manually by you then the device was detected. It appears that way in demesg output.

Try this from the cl  wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

Change the interface appropriately. If it keeps cycling then it's constantly attempting to establish the link to the router. 

You're almost there!!!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Sigma Kappa,

Fisrt, many thanks for ypur dmesg.

```
 [    5.794232] logitech-djreceiver 0003:046D:C52B.0003: hiddev0,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:12.1-1/input2

[    5.800106] input: Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:4002 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.2/0003:046D:C52B.0003/input/input9

[    5.800189] logitech-djdevice 0003:046D:C52B.0004: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:4002] on usb-0000:00:12.1-1:1
```

This part shows me how to fix a problem I am having with a Logitech Unifying Device keyboard. It has nothing whaever to do with your problem.

You have a net.wlan0 symbolic link in /etc/init.d/  Its a link to net.lo

Make up your mind what you want your wireless to be called - wlan0 or wlan1.  You must set up everything consistently but the name does not matter.

If you want wlan0, edit the file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and remove the line like

```
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:11:50:a4:53:d5", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"
```

 and the comment above it.

Notice the part that says NAME="wlan0"This line remembers your old wlan0, and forces your new wifi to be wlan1.  You should also remove the wlan1 line too, or the system will remember your new wifi as wlan1 anyway.

If you will libe with wlan1, fix the symbolic link in /etc/init.d to be net.wlan1.  Delete the net.wlan0 and make a new net.wlan1

You must also remove net.wlan0 from your runlevels, if it was ever added and add net.wlan1 in its place.

Lastly keep in mind that your wifi is called wlan1 because documents will refer to it as wlan0

A little more brutal, but faster is to delete /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and reboot.  udev will rewrite it for you. Be warned that if you have multiple wired interfaces, their order may change.

----------

## Sigma Kappa

Fellows, let me summarize this thread for future reference:

1) For f7d2102v2 net300 WiFi adapter to work one needs at least git-sources-3.3_rc6

2) Having compiled the above kernel, one emerges NetworkManager (yes, BillWho, I'll come back to your commandline way when I'm more advanced in Gentoo)

3) rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net

4) ln -s net.lo net.wlan0 inside /etc/init.d/

4') if one had messed up with the wlan names, the best way is to delete one:

    rc-update del net.wlan1 default

5) rc-update add net.wlan0 default

6) reboot

It is salutary to issue dmesg | grep "wlan" from time to time.

Thank you all.

----------

## Sigma Kappa

After a while a resumed the fine-tuning of my Gentoo laptop.

Started by creating a wireless network at home and connecting to it.

Now, the MAC address of the router is the one that starts with CC...

The problem is: when I launch NEtworkMAnager from the very vicinity of

the router, it starts OK, but when I start from somewhere a bit further away (the dongle

still "sees" the network) and then come closer, it fails.

The relevant dmesg output is:

```
[   97.303510] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: US

[   98.122940] wlan1: authenticate with cc:5d:4e:4b:da:c4 (try 1)

[   98.322050] wlan1: authenticate with cc:5d:4e:4b:da:c4 (try 2)

[   98.522050] wlan1: authenticate with cc:5d:4e:4b:da:c4 (try 3)

[   98.524511] wlan1: authenticated

[   98.524575] wlan1: associate with cc:5d:4e:4b:da:c4 (try 1)

[   98.528363] wlan1: RX AssocResp from cc:5d:4e:4b:da:c4 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[   98.528368] wlan1: associated

[   98.528372] wlan1: moving STA cc:5d:4e:4b:da:c4 to state 1

[   98.528376] wlan1: moving STA cc:5d:4e:4b:da:c4 to state 2

[   98.528379] wlan1: moving STA cc:5d:4e:4b:da:c4 to state 3

[  145.123148] wlan1: deauthenticating from cc:5d:4e:4b:da:c4 by local choice (reason=3)

[  145.131045] wlan1: moving STA cc:5d:4e:4b:da:c4 to state 2

[  145.131050] wlan1: moving STA cc:5d:4e:4b:da:c4 to state 1

[  145.131053] wlan1: moving STA cc:5d:4e:4b:da:c4 to state 0

[  145.135083] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain
```

What can this "local choice" be?

Thanks.

----------

